# Hi All



## Mouseaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi I'm Vicky and I live in Yorkshire.

I have kept mice before but not for a long time

Tonight all that is going to change and I will be the proud owner of a pair of longhaired boys who their breeder is retiring from breeding.

Looking forward to getting to know you all and talking mouse!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Are they together?


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Welcome to the forum Vicky and congratulations on your new mice :welcome1


----------



## Mouseaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

Miceandmore64 said:


> Are they together?


Yes they are half brothers and have always lived together


----------



## Mouseaholic (Apr 25, 2014)

FranticFur said:


> Welcome to the forum Vicky and congratulations on your new mice :welcome1


Thank you - I'm loving having mice again even though I had to nag the hubby somewhat!!!


----------



## FranticFur (Apr 17, 2014)

Oh yes it is hard convincing others to accept mice. People always complain of the smell, the long tails, and some people just fear them. Too bad they don't understand us addicts


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

